# Painting Case: How long does it take to cure spray paint?



## $immond$ (Jul 8, 2010)

*1st Color Coat
"It sparkles in the sunshine" lol*

http://case-mods.linear1.org/case-mod-101-how-to-paint-your-computer-case-part-2/2/

Reading this page it says wet sand after *2-3 days*.

http://www.mnpctech.com/case-mod-paint-computer-pc-case-mod-how-to4.html

Reading here it says after *2 weeks*.

I just sanded, primed and spray painted my computer case. My color coat is RustOleum Metallic Cobalt Blue 242 628. I plan to have an automotive finish once completed, I am just confused on the cure time and when I should wet sand and apply a second coat..  *The case I am using is an Sugo SG02.*


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 8, 2010)

If you're using automotive paint you can safely apply the second coat after 2-3 days. (My business is in automotive paint lol)

It'd be sufficiently dry but not 'cured' - which means completely dry throughout all its thickness.

Make sure you apply a thin coat, otherwise the paint would never cure but be dry on the outside and remain 'soft'.

Edit: I assume it's 2K paint you're using?


----------



## $immond$ (Jul 8, 2010)

Alright, well I actually picked it up at home depot but the can says for automotive, bikes, door hinges and "more". Its for indoor/outdoor applications.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 8, 2010)

As BP said, this depends on the dilution of the paint(and hence the type), different paint have different times. the best way to judge is paint a scrap piece of metal during the original painting process. and after a day or two you can test(with a poking thing) on the scrap piece if its dried enough.

Note that the "scrap" piece mentioned may well be the underside of your case.


----------



## $immond$ (Jul 8, 2010)

Black Panther said:
			
		

> $immond$ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

